# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  What sealant do they use on shipping containers??

## wozzzzza

what do they use to seal up shipping container seams when they build them? i need some.

----------


## Whitey66

Don't know for sure, but I reckon polyurethane or liquid rubber would do the job.

----------

